# Pics of my Yak and his pet Rooster



## YakLady (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehehe!  This cracks me up.  My hubby and I recently rescued an abandoned Silkie Rooster.  He's a sweet little thing, but my big roo, Jarhead, doesn't like the new addition very much.  After getting picked on, little Fricken (the Silkie) decided that baby Bayak Obama was pretty cool to hang out with.  They snuggle up together, and forage together.  Bayak keeps Jarhead away, and Fricken provides companionship.  Bayak had to be separated from the other yak because he wouldn't stay put.  He kept going to the neighbor's house, looking for a bottle.  Wandering critters aren't safe during hunting season, so I penned him up.  He definitely appreciates having Fricken's companionship.  Thought you might like these pics:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2009)

Just toooo cute!


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 3, 2009)

So sweet!    I want a little yak.....


----------

